# Reheat my butt in zip bags



## stoaway (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry, I have to at least  try to check, I'm really concerned about disaster.  I need to reheat pulled pork.  In regular zip bags in water, don't have a sealer.  If I double bag things can I feel confident things won't go bad.  Never did this and hosting a party for 30.  moms 80th.  Any tips for success?

sto


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never used zip lock bags for reheating, but I think if you use the freezer bags with the double seal they should work.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2011)

stoaway said:


> Sorry, I have to at least  try to check, I'm really concerned about disaster.  I need to reheat pulled pork.  In regular zip bags in water, don't have a sealer.  If I double bag things can I feel confident things won't go bad.  Never did this and hosting a party for 30.  moms 80th.  Any tips for success?
> 
> sto


Stoaway, morning. I was curious about your question so googled it.

Here is what answers.com says........

What materials are ziploc sandwich bags made out of?
 

Answer:

 Improve

google_ad_section_start

polyethylene plastic. they are recyclable at many recycling centers, per answerbag.com. you should not cook food in them, like the "Ziploc" omlette. A Univeristy of Illinois study says that can release chemicals into the food that can kill you. Ziploc Bag corporation says the baggies start melting at 195 degrees.

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_materials_are_ziploc_sandwich_bags_made_out_of#ixzz1ThVWSbJc

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_materials_are_ziploc_sandwich_bags_made_out_of#ixzz1ThVQWeL7

I do not know the difference between "cook food" and "reheat food".

If it were me, I might reheat keeping the water bath at 165 deg. The recommended reheat temp for food. The reason I said that is "I do not believe you can cook food at 165 deg like the disclaimer above defines". NOW. That being said, I would not reheat that way if a crock pot, nesco roaster, steam table tray etc was available to use, based on what the U of I said.

Good luck with the B-Day party for mom. Should be a great time. Dave


----------



## rdknb (Jul 31, 2011)

I reheat my pulled pork by steaming it.  I remove from the bags and use a rice steamer.  You can also use any thing that will keep the meat out of the water like a collander  above the water


----------



## stoaway (Aug 1, 2011)

Dave, Good point I did not think about that.

Thanks

mark


----------



## stoaway (Aug 1, 2011)

Read some did steaming.  Does the pork get "watery" or loose any pork juice in the water?  Loose any flavor?

Thanks

Mark


RdKnB said:


> I reheat my pulled pork by steaming it.  I remove from the bags and use a rice steamer.  You can also use any thing that will keep the meat out of the water like a collander  above the water


----------



## jayj123 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've found the best thing to do with Butts, if not eating right off the grill, is to store them whole, reheat when ready in oven at 250 - 300 wrapped in foil for ~2 to 3 hrs, then pull right before eating. If you know you will be reheating, you may want to pull them off a little early so they don't fall apart on you.

Depending on how long you will be storing, I follow these guidelines.

Let the butts cool, you don't want to get too much condensation when wrapped.

Less then a week, wrap in foil and refrigerate.

More than a week but less than a month, wrap in foil and freeze.

Longer than this (and since I have a vacuum sealer, my choice for any time more than a week) is to vacuum seal and freeze. Then defrost in frig, wrap in foil and into the oven or back on the grill. 

These come out just as good as fresh and my wife actually prefers them over fresh. Which reminds me, I'm down to one butt in the freezer. Need to start looking for a sale......


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

My ziploc bags melt whenever I nuke PP in them. You really got to keep an eye on them. Steaming works best I think.

This is what I use. Works great for ribs and pastrami too.


----------



## stoaway (Aug 4, 2011)

JayJ123

That's something to think about.  That might work for me.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

JayJ123 said:


> I've found the best thing to do with Butts, if not eating right off the grill, is to store them whole, reheat when ready in oven at 250 - 300 wrapped in foil for ~2 to 3 hrs, then pull right before eating. If you know you will be reheating, you may want to pull them off a little early so they don't fall apart on you.
> 
> Depending on how long you will be storing, I follow these guidelines.
> 
> ...










     Glad to have you with us!

Would you please go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome!


----------



## stoaway (Aug 4, 2011)

alelover.

Does the pork get too wet from steaming?

Does it loose flavor?  Taste watery.

I don't want to sound "fanatic" about this.  Hosting an 80th B-party.  Last used my ECB 5yrs ago because it did not work too well.  Then found SMF and the ECB mods.  I'm in the process of doing them now.  I'll be the only one doing the work and cooking for the party.   I'd really like to make PP.  But can't smoke for 12 hrs and then cook other things, setup ect.

Thinking about a 8-10 lb butt, rib's and rotisserie chicken.

It's my mom's party and I'd really like for this to turn out.... well... perfect.

Thanks much

Mark


----------



## stoaway (Aug 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> Would you please go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome!
> 
> ...


----------



## alelover (Aug 4, 2011)

No it doesn't get watery. It taste the same to me. I just steam it to get it warm. Like 5 minutes.


----------



## stoaway (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks alelover,  I'll go with steam.

Now I just need to figure out how to steam 7-8 lbs.

Thanks a lot.

Mark


----------



## beansbaxter (Aug 4, 2011)

I've used freezer zip-loc bags to reheat pulled pork without a problem. I usually put the bag in a crockpot with some hot water and turn it on low. It's worked great every time and there's been no leaks. Just be sure to double check the seal.

It works better if you put the meat in the bag when it is warm and remove all the air. If you take the meat from the fridge and put it in the bag there will be a lot of trapped air in the meat that will cause your bag to expand as it heats up.

Also, make sure you use the freezer bags. They don't melt like the regular ones do.


----------



## beansbaxter (Aug 4, 2011)

I should also add that while SC Johnson seems to have some reservations about boiling their bags, Glad's South African subsidiary is posting recipes using their bags:

http://www.glad.co.za/viewRecipe.php?recipe=3


----------



## alelover (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually if it's pulled already just throw it in a crock pot without a bag and serve it out of there. Maybe 2 crock pots in your case Mark.


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

JayJ123 said:


> I've found the best thing to do with Butts, if not eating right off the grill, is to store them whole, reheat when ready in oven at 250 - 300 wrapped in foil for ~2 to 3 hrs, then pull right before eating. If you know you will be reheating, you may want to pull them off a little early so they don't fall apart on you.
> 
> Depending on how long you will be storing, I follow these guidelines.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

alelover said:


> Actually if it's pulled already just throw it in a crock pot without a bag and serve it out of there. Maybe 2 crock pots in your case Mark.




X2


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 4, 2011)

BeansBaxter said:


> I've used freezer zip-loc bags to reheat pulled pork without a problem. I usually put the bag in a crockpot with some hot water and turn it on low. It's worked great every time and there's been no leaks. Just be sure to double check the seal.
> 
> It works better if you put the meat in the bag when it is warm and remove all the air. If you take the meat from the fridge and put it in the bag there will be a lot of trapped air in the meat that will cause your bag to expand as it heats up.
> 
> Also, make sure you use the freezer bags. They don't melt like the regular ones do.


 This is what I do except I just use a large pot of water with the freezer bags. If I have more pulled pork than we're going to eat I freeze it immediately after pulling. I think it keeps its flavor better that way than sitting in the fridge. I also make sure to keep some liquid gold to mix back in as well. :)


----------



## stoaway (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks all of you for your ideas.  I'm feeling much more confident on pulling this off.  I really appreciate your thoughts.  Once I see how much cooked pork is there it will be easier to tell the best way.  The party's at the end of the month and I'll post on how it went.

Thanks again all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mark


----------

